# 2002 gti seat/airbag light issue



## element65 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey
This is my first post, so if I do something wrong point me in the right direction. I'm planning on selling my 2002 gti and before i do, i put it in the shop to take care of some issues, had the crankcase breather hose replaced, next up is the cam positioning sensor to do away with the last code. now the last problem i have is the airbag light. from what i've read it could be the drivers side seat belt latch, or it could also be the connector under the seat. but i also found under the drivers seat a 6-8 inch spring that has a rubber hose covering the center section of it. so i was wondering if that plays into the airbag light in any way? the car is in the shop right now so i dont have any photos of the spring, maybe tomorrow. any help is appreciated.
thank


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't believe that spring has anything to do with the function of the seat airbag, it's likely for the function of seat ergonomic (e.g., recline or adjustment features). 

Do you have any issues with seat function?


----------



## markmk1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you unplugged anything under the seat with the battery connected,that will throw a code also


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

g&g said:


> I don't believe that spring has anything to do with the function of the seat airbag, it's likely for the function of seat ergonomic (e.g., recline or adjustment features).


Exactly. Seen it all the time. "Assist" spring for the height adjuster. Toss it, you will never know the difference. :thumbup:

Saw a ton of GTI with seat belt buckle wiring issues. Check the wiring at the base of the buckle. Probably one rubbed thru. Also saw side airbag harness wire issues occasionally, but then you have to remove the seat and cover to repair. Hope it isn't that one!


----------



## element65 (Jun 19, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for all the replies. i did toss the spring, no difference in the seat function. i ordered/received one of those obd2 scanners so i should be able to at least get a code to point me in the right direction as to why the airbag light is on, have to wait and see. cars in the shop right now, getting some door dings fixed before i sell, so have to wait until i get it back before i can get the airbag code. thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## nellush (Oct 28, 2011)

OBD2 scanners unfortunately will not give airbag codes.


----------



## BrokenGTI02 (Aug 19, 2012)

I had this issue for a long time. I thought I broke a sensor when I kneeled on my seat and broke my heated seat grid. But it just turned out to be the buckle on both the passenger and drivers side. The bolt attaching them to the frame is a PAIN to remove but, the buckles are the most common culprit and the least expensive place to start. Plenty of part outs here on Vortex so look some up. Goodluck!


----------

